# Where do you buy Fragrance oils and other supplies in Europe?



## Liv2soap (May 18, 2019)

Hi everyone!

Where do you all buy fragrance oils, micas, clays, lye, butter and/or oils in Europe? I’ve recently relocated form the US, and shipping costs from US retailers is really a killer.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LilyJo (May 19, 2019)

Where is Europe are you?  There are differenr sellers in different parts and the export rates are very different depending on where you are.


----------



## Liv2soap (May 20, 2019)

LilyJo said:


> Where is Europe are you?  There are differenr sellers in different parts and the export rates are very different depending on where you are.



Hi LilyJo,

I’m the Mediterranean greek island of Crete. I’d appreciate any suggestions for European based vendors as I wont get charges for import duties, just delivery.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cin (Jun 10, 2019)

Here's a list of Dutch suppliers that I use:

1. You Wish https://www.youwish.nl/ 
2. De Oplosmiddelspecialist https://www.deoplosmiddelspecialist.nl/ I get my NaOH here.
3. Natural Heroes https://www.naturalheroes.nl/
4. Butterwise https://www.butterwise.com/ Shea & Cocoa butter
5. Hekserij https://www.hekserij.nl/ 
6. Berivita https://www.berivita.com/ Special oils & EO's
7. Aromaolie https://www.aromaolie.nl/nl/webwinkel 

You might want to Google search in Turkey.  There are a number of soapmakers there and it's closer.


----------



## vinnie_mein (Jan 21, 2020)

I found a newly website with great products. They have the best oils, butters and clays. 

You should go check it out. https://morenatural.nl/


----------



## aedina (Feb 7, 2021)

Accueil - Les Parfums d'Ugo - Parfums pour Bougies 

fragrance oils and waxes , based in France


----------

